# OPC Server einrichten



## Mertin (24 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe schon die Suchfunktion benutzt, Google und ebenso bei Siemens Support geschaut, jedoch find ich keine richtige"" Anleitung.

Un zwar hab ich eine 316 CPU mit einer CP 343-1 Schnittstelle. An die CPU/CP kann ich Via MPI Übertragungskabel gehen und an die CP via Ethernet.
Wollte einen OPC Server auf meinem PC einrichten um über VB Programme Skripts mit der CPU laufen zu lassen.
Jedoch stehe ich nun vor dem Problem, dass das mit dem Einrichten des OPC Servers mal so garnicht klappt.
Hab eine Anleitung auf englisch gefunden, die mal jemand hier im Forum gepostet hat, aber dort wird per CP 5611 über Profibus Kommuniziert und ich weis nicht, wie ich dies mit meiner Hardware, dem COM anschluss etc. einstellen soll.
Besitze Simatic Net und alles andere drum herum.. außer so ein NCM Manager (Wovon ich bei einer Anleitung gelesen habe).. den finde ich irgendwie nirgends xD

Im Grunde geht es halt nur darum, einen laufenden OPC Server zu erstellen, womit ich dann auf meine CP 343-1 bzw CPU zugreifen kann.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juli 2010)

Muss es denn auf jeden Fall ein OPC-Server sein oder tut es auch eine Kommunikationsbibliothek wie libnodave, ACCON-AGLink etc.?
In welcher Programmiersprache und welcher -umgebung soll den was passieren?
Was ist die genaue Aufgabenstellung?

Anmerkung: Es gibt neben dem Siemens-OPC-Server auch noch Alternativen, die sich wesentlich leichter installieren und konfigurieren lassen.


----------



## Mertin (24 Juli 2010)

Eine direkte Aufgabenstellung exisitiert nicht. Ich wollte es zum Testen installieren um ein wenig zu probieren und erfahrung zu sammeln =)

Wie sehen denn die alternativen aus? Sind das freeware Produkte?

Schreiben wollte ich diese dinge mit Visual Basic etc. also ist die Sprache denke ich SCL, wenn du darauf hinaus willst.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juli 2010)

Mertin schrieb:


> Schreiben wollte ich diese dinge mit Visual Basic etc. also ist die Sprache denke ich SCL, wenn du darauf hinaus willst.


VB hat nichts mit SCL zu tun. SCL ist eine Sprache für die SPS und Visual Basic ist eine Sprache für den PC. Ein OPC-Server stellt auch nur Daten der SPS zur Verfügung bzw. lässt diese in die SPS schreiben. So etwas wie Skripte, die nachher auf der SPS laufen gibt es dabei nicht. Und für einen OPC-Server wird zum Zugriff auch noch ein OPC-Client benötigt. Ist das alles vorhanden?
Handelt es sich bei der Programmiersprache um Visual Basic, Visual Basic .net, VBA oder VBScript? Wenn VBScript, worin läuft das dann?
Suche mal nach libnodave hier im Forum. Ich denke das könnte was sein.


----------



## Mertin (24 Juli 2010)

Ja mir ist klar, dass ich die Skripte nicht darauf laufen lassen kann. Jedoch kann ich ja Daten aus DB´s auslesen und mit ihnen dann auf meinem Pc "Arbeiten". Hab mich da wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt.

Festgelegt auf etwas (Visual Basic, Visual Basic .net, VBA oder VBScript) hab ich mich nochnicht direkt, da ich gerade erst damit Anfangen will und so meinen Weg erstmal finden muss =)

Möcht jedoch nur die Grundlagen schaffen um dann alles vorhanden zu haben ^^


----------



## jabba (24 Juli 2010)

Um was geht es denn jetzt konkret ?
Um den OPC Server kennenzulernen oder wie man die Daten in einem PC bearbeiten kann.
Wie Rainer schon geschrieben hat , sind das zwei Sachen, die man zusammen machen kann, jedoch nicht zusammen müßen. Insbesonders ist der Umweg über einen OPC Server etwas umständlicher und ich finde für den Anfang schwieriger.

Es gibt auf der Siemens Seite mehrere gute Anleitung zum Start mit deren OPC-Server.


----------



## Mertin (24 Juli 2010)

Im Grunde geht es mir darum wie ich die Daten im PC bearbeiten kann. Jedoch möcht ich das auch direkt mit der Hardware anwenden und so brauch ich ja einen Kommunikationsweg (Oder nicht?!?)..


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juli 2010)

Da scheinbar noch keinerlei Erfahrungen mit OPC vorhanden sind, würde ich damit auch nicht direkt als Einstiegsprojekt beginnen. 
Deshalb ist meine Empfehlung VB.net (gibt es kostenlos von meinem Freund Bill) und die Kommunikationsbibliothek libnodave (gibt es kostenlos von Zottel) und dazu eventuell die Ergänzung von Jochen Kühner für VB.net. Der gibt auch entsprechende Hilfestellungen dazu. Threads zu libnodave gibt es hier im Forum zur genüge.


----------



## jabba (24 Juli 2010)

Ja natürlich , ohne den geht es nicht.
Aber mit z.B. Libnodave kann man über Ethernet direkt Daten aus der CPU laden oder beschreiben.
Libnodave ist eine Kommunikationsbibliothek die in z.B. VB, C#,Delphi oder weitere eingebunden wird, und direkt also ohne OPC Server einen direkten Weg zur S7 bietet.

Libnodave bietet sich zum testen an, da dieses ohne weitere Kosten als open-source zur Verfügung steht.

Andere Tools wie Accon-AGLink oder Prodave finde ich stabiler und besser, allerdings entstehen dort zusätzliche Kosten.


----------



## Mertin (24 Juli 2010)

Danke für die vielen Antworten erstmal.
Werd das dann mit Libnodave erst einmal versuchen, man kann halt ohne informationen von erfahrenen Menschen nicht direkt einsehen was für den Einstieg am Sinnvollsten ist.
Hab die SuFu hier schonmal benutzt und ~11 Seiten mit eventuellem inhalt zu Libnodave gefunden, aber weis jmd. vl. zufällig auswendig eine Seite bzw einen Thread hier, wo die Konfiguration genau beschrieben wird und man sich so einlesen kann?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juli 2010)

Mertin schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten erstmal.
> Werd das dann mit Libnodave erst einmal versuchen, man kann halt ohne informationen von erfahrenen Menschen nicht direkt einsehen was für den Einstieg am Sinnvollsten ist.
> Hab die SuFu hier schonmal benutzt und ~11 Seiten mit eventuellem inhalt zu Libnodave gefunden, aber weis jmd. vl. zufällig auswendig eine Seite bzw einen Thread hier, wo die Konfiguration genau beschrieben wird und man sich so einlesen kann?



Jochen Kühner hat hier einiges dazu vereinfacht. Einfach mal seine Threads suchen und seine Beispiele herunterladen.


----------



## Dr. OPC (26 Juli 2010)

Also, obwohl das ganze Forum eine einzige Hotline für Libnodave Benutzer geworden ist und auch die Entwicklung einer proprietären Schnittstelle sicher (vor allem dem Entwickler) viel Spaß bereitet, sein dazu gesagt: "für einen professionellen Einsatz taugt das natürlich überhaupt nichts." Jeder der einigermaßen bei Verstand ist und die (technischen) Threads über Libnodave mitliest erkennt das es sich auf einem Niveau befindet an dem andere Kommunikationsbibliotheken vor ca. 10 Jahren gewesen sind. Wie gesagt nichts gegen das Engagement und den Enthusiasmus und alles ist kostenlos, und prima. 

Also entgegen der Meinung aller Vorredner kann ich dazu nur folgendes sagen: "OPC ist die einfachste Schnittstelle mit der auch ein Anfänger sofort klarkommt." 

Es gibt gerade auch für die 316 und die 343-1 des Themenstarters wirklich nichts einfacheres als einen OPC Server zu installieren, eine Verbindung anzulegen und fertig konfiguriert ist das ganze Teil. Da SimaticNET anscheinend vorhaden ist, wird die Sache noch einfacher.

1) Step7 Projekt aufmachen, PC Station einfügen
2) OPC Server und CP reinstecken (in HWKonfig)
3) in Netpro S7-Verbindung zwischen PC und S7 anlegen
4) das ganze runterladen, fertig


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Juli 2010)

Dr. OPC schrieb:


> Also, obwohl das ganze Forum eine einzige Hotline für Libnodave Benutzer geworden ist und auch die Entwicklung einer proprietären Schnittstelle sicher (vor allem dem Entwickler) viel Spaß bereitet, sein dazu gesagt: "für einen professionellen Einsatz taugt das natürlich überhaupt nichts." Jeder der einigermaßen bei Verstand ist und die (technischen) Threads über Libnodave mitliest erkennt das es sich auf einem Niveau befindet an dem andere Kommunikationsbibliotheken vor ca. 10 Jahren gewesen sind. Wie gesagt nichts gegen das Engagement und den Enthusiasmus und alles ist kostenlos, und prima.
> 
> Also entgegen der Meinung aller Vorredner kann ich dazu nur folgendes sagen: "OPC ist die einfachste Schnittstelle mit der auch ein Anfänger sofort klarkommt."
> 
> ...



So, das Einrichten des Serves war der erste Teil. Und wie kommt er jetzt mit der Programmiersprache seiner Wahl an seine Daten? 
Bei meiner Emfpehlung habe ich die komplette Kette und auch den (vermuteten) Kenntnisstand des Threaderstellers mit berücksichtigt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Juli 2010)

Dr. OPC schrieb:


> Also entgegen der Meinung aller Vorredner kann ich dazu nur folgendes sagen: "OPC ist die einfachste Schnittstelle mit der auch ein Anfänger sofort klarkommt."



Jeder der einigermaßen bei Verstand ist und die (technischen) 
Fragen zu OPC  mitliest, kommt zu einem anderen Ergebnis .


----------



## Dr. OPC (26 Juli 2010)

> Und wie kommt er jetzt mit der Programmiersprache seiner Wahl an seine Daten?


Tja, mal sehen, er muss seinen OPC-Client bzw. seine Libnodave-Anwendung selber programmieren. Beispiele gibt es sowohl als auch für beide "Kommunikationsbibliotheken", eine API-Referenz gibt es (hoffentlich) auch für beide (für OPC jedenfalls), wenn er VB nimmt (was er anscheinend vor hat) muss er die OPC_Automation.dll verwenden. Er muss die Bibliotheken initialisieren und die Verbindung aufbauen bei OPC ist das ein Connect() bei Libnodave muss man eine Datenstruktur befüllen, anschließend muss er die Daten Lesen/Schreiben oder sich melden lassen, bei Libnodave greift er auf absolute Adressen, bei OPC auf absolute oder symbolische je nach gusto. Wenn er sein SCL-Programm neu runterläd funktioniert sein Libnodave-Programm eventuell nicht mehr, sein OPC Client würde aber noch funktionieren. Er könnte sogar seine Kommunikationsanbindung (von MPI auf Ethernet) ändern ohne seinen OPC Client anfassen zu müssen.

Fakt ist, einen OPC-Client schreibt man in wenigen Zeilen Code (ca. 1 DinA4 Seite), dieser Code funktioniert dann mit allen OPC Servern auf dieser Welt. Das ist wirklich nicht schwierig.

Naja, wenn ich es mir genau überlege ist Libnodave ja kostenlos. Es wird versucht eine "einheitliches" Interface zur Applikation zu schaffen bei dem unterlagert verschiedene Kommunikationsprotokolle verwendet werden können. Hört sich ähnlich an wie OPC, nur das OPC schon fertig ist und seit 10 Jahren funktioniert und ein internationaler Standard ist.

Aber, du hast sicher recht, man sollte sich erstmal in Libnodave einarbeiten, weil das total Sinn macht, und kostenlos ist (mal abgesehen von der eigenen Zeit die man da reinsteckt). Deshalb hat Libnodave ja auch eine Berechtigung und ist für Studenten, Diplomarbeiten und die Steuerung des heimatlichen Garagentors auch absolut die bevorzugte Lösung. Wie gesagt ich befürworte open source Projekte da kann man immerhin selber reindebuggen wenn es irgendwo klemmen sollte, man lernt auch die gesamte Kette aller Komponenten kennen und versteht wie Kommunikation funktioniert.

Da der Themestarter anscheinend auf die Antworten erfahrener Anwender aus ist, sage ich es nochmal: einen OPC Server konfigurieren und in Bertieb nehmen ist ein Kinderspiel (zugegeben bei einigen Herstellern einfacher als bei anderen). Einen OPC Client (also die Anwendung die anschließend mit den Daten etwas anstellt) zu programmieren ist (gerade in VB) erschreckend einfach, die Hersteller der OPC Server liefern meist kostenlose Beispiele dazu. Wem die OPC Schnittstelle zu "kompliziert" ist dem sei gesagt es gibt auch (kommerzielle) Bibliotheken, die diese Schnittstelle weiter vereinfachen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Juli 2010)

Ohne dem TE zu nahe treten zu wollen, habe ich den Eindruck, dass er noch sehr viel vor sich hat. Er muss sich in alle Bereiche Programmierung ("Schreiben wollte ich diese dinge mit Visual Basic etc. also ist die Sprache denke ich SCL"), SPS und Kommunikation einarbeiten. Und wo soll er da am besten anfangen?
Aus meiner Erfahrung (was unsere Kunden so fragen) muss ich sagen, dass OPC scheinbar doch nicht so einfach ist (obwohl bei unserem OPC-Server ein Client für VB mitgeliefert wird). Die Frage ist allerdings schon, ob libnodave einfacher ist.
Fest steht auch, dass OPC ein etablierter Standard ist. Und wer damit umgehen kann, kann viele unterschiedliche Server nutzen. Wenngleich auch die Namensgebung von OPC-Server zu OPC-Server wechseln kann (Trennzeichen etc.). Trotzdem verlasse ich mich bei meinen Progrämmchen lieber auf unser ACCON-AGLink, da ich dort wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten habe als mit einem OPC-Server. Ich denke, dass eine pauschale Aussage nicht gegeben werden kann und man von Fall zu Fall die Gegebenheiten und Randbedingungen berücksichtigen muss. Wenn ich zum Beispiel sehe, dass beim Kunden bereits OPC-Erfahrung oder sogar entsprechende OPC-Clients vorliegen, dann ist die Empfehlung klar OPC-Server. Wenn noch nichts vorhanden ist, dann muss weiter analysiert werden.
Im konkreten Fall, denke ich sollte das ganze ein Lern- und Übungsprojekt werden. Und da schadet der versuch mit libnodave sicher nicht (unsere Lösung ist nicht kostenlos) und bringt einiges an Erfahrung.


----------



## Dr. OPC (26 Juli 2010)

> Die Frage ist allerdings schon, ob libnodave einfacher ist.


Na das ist vielleicht Ansichtssache, natürlich kann ich eine einfache Kommunikation auf die zwei Funktionen Lesen/Schreiben runterbrechen, aber eines Tages brauche ich doch etwas mehr aussen rum. OPC DataAccess ist aus meiner Sicht der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner auf den man sich einigen muss, um eine herstellerübergreifende Kommunikationsbibliothek zu bekommen. Nicht ohne Grund ist OPC DA in den letzten 10 Jahren so erfolgreich geworden, dieses "Rad" kann man natürlich auch nochmal erfinden.

Natürlich ist es für einen Anfänger, der weder das eine noch das andere kennt egal in welche Technologie er sich einarbeitet, mich stört nur die Aussage "OPC würde ich als Anfänger nicht machen, weil zu kompliziert", das ist ja wohl nicht ganz richtig. Ich kenne OPC Server die werden von einer CD installiert, dann mit einem Wizzard konfiguriert und funktionieren auf anhieb. Das bekommt wirklich jeder hin. Neue OPC-UA Server braucht man überhaupt nicht mehr zu konfigurieren, die funktionieren einfach so.

Was das ACCON-AGLink betrifft, so muss ich zugeben kenne ich das Produkt nicht, nach der Bescheibung hört es sich an wie eine platformunabhängige Schnittstelle mit einigen Kommunikationstreibern für hauptsächlich Siemens Geräte. Da stellt ich mir als erstes die Frage wann es dafür einen OPC-UA Anschluß gibt mit verschlüsselter Übertragung, User Authenifizierung bis runter auf einen einzelnen Datenpunkt, generisches Metamodel zur Daten bzw. Typbeschreibung, Auditfunktion, Redundanz, Daten und Alarme sowie historische Daten und historische Alarme als skalierbare Client-Server Architektur, um herstellerübergreifend, nicht nur Siemens, verteilte Systeme zu realisieren.



> da schadet der versuch mit libnodave sicher nicht


Dem kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen, man lernt was dabei, und das ist auch immer wichtig. Und die Leidenschaft und das Engagement mit der dieses open source Projekt betrieben wird, ist ja auch aller Ehren wert. Und wir sind uns sicher auch einig das es am Ende jeder selber entscheiden muss, vielleicht sogar nach seinem eigenen Können/Erfahrungen welche Bibliothek er verwendet.

Aber schwierig oder für einen Anfänger ungeeignet ist OPC sicher nicht.


----------



## Question_mark (26 Juli 2010)

*Nee Dottore, so einfach ist das nicht*

Hallo,



			
				Dr.OPC schrieb:
			
		

> Was das ACCON-AGLink betrifft, so muss ich zugeben kenne ich das Produkt nicht, nach der Bescheibung hört es sich an wie eine platformunabhängige Schnittstelle mit einigen Kommunikationstreibern für hauptsächlich Siemens Geräte. Da stellt ich mir als erstes die Frage wann es dafür einen OPC-UA Anschluß gibt mit verschlüsselter Übertragung, User Authenifizierung bis runter auf einen einzelnen Datenpunkt, generisches Metamodel zur Daten bzw. Typbeschreibung, Auditfunktion, Redundanz, Daten und Alarme sowie historische Daten und historische Alarme als skalierbare Client-Server Architektur, um herstellerübergreifend, nicht nur Siemens, verteilte Systeme zu realisieren.



Doktorchen, halt mal etwas die Luft an. Ob man User Authenification, verschlüsselte Übertragung, Auditfunktion usw. nun wirklich im Projekt braucht sollte man schon berücksichtigen. Also ich kenne AGLink sehr gut im Detail und die Kommunikationsbibliothek verwende ich in vielen Projekten zu meiner Zufriedenheit. Und die Kunden sind auch zufrieden. AGLink ist natürlich überwiegend zur Kommunikation mit Siemens-Produkten ausgerichtet, dafür beherrscht AGLink aber fast alle Siemens Protokolle (naja, bis auf S5 H1, aber ich werde immer weiter quengeln. Das wird noch  ), also auch RK512, AS 511 usw.
Okay, auch dafür gibt es OPC-Server, aber AGLink ist in manchen Fällen die bessere Alternative. 

Ich entscheide eigentlich immer anhand der Aufgabenstellung, ob ich einen OPC-Server oder AGLink einsetze. Beide Alternativen sind zuverlässig und funktional, so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung aus vielen Anwendungen.



			
				Dr.OPC schrieb:
			
		

> Also, obwohl das ganze Forum eine einzige Hotline für Libnodave Benutzer geworden ist und auch die Entwicklung einer proprietären Schnittstelle sicher (vor allem dem Entwickler) viel Spaß bereitet, sein dazu gesagt: "für einen professionellen Einsatz taugt das natürlich überhaupt nichts." Jeder der einigermaßen bei Verstand ist und die (technischen) Threads über Libnodave mitliest erkennt das es sich auf einem Niveau befindet an dem andere Kommunikationsbibliotheken vor ca. 10 Jahren gewesen sind. Wie gesagt nichts gegen das Engagement und den Enthusiasmus und alles ist kostenlos, und prima.



*ACK*

Das kann ich keinem gewerblichem Kunden anbieten, aber natürlich schätze ich die Leistung von Thomas, durch reverse engineering Praktikanten, Studenten und Hobbybastlern eine kostenlose Alternative zu den nicht gerade billigen Kommunikationsbibliotheken anzubieten. 



			
				Dr.OPC schrieb:
			
		

> die Entwicklung einer proprietären Schnittstelle sicher (vor allem dem Entwickler) viel Spaß bereitet



Naja, so wie ich unseren Zottel kenne, ist der im Moment eher etwas genervt. Ein sicher gut gemeintes, persönliches Engagement zur Erstellung dieser Schnittstelle scheitert eher im Moment daran, das vielen Leuten das Argument Kostenlos das Gehirn vernebelt. Da versuchen sich dann halt eine ganze Menge programmiertechnisch etwas unterbelichteter Zeitgenossen daran, ohne jegliche Grundkenntnisse von SPS und/oder Hochsprachen mal ein Merkerbit aus der SPS auszulesen. 
Und aus den mangelnden Kenntnissen der Hobbyprogrammierer entstehen dann endlose Threads zum Thema LibNoDave. Kein Wunder, das der Thomas ziemlich angefressen ist. Und dann ist da noch so ein Trittbrettfahrer aufgetreten, Ihr wisst schon wer das ist 

Dann will ich mal endlich zum Ende kommen :
Es gibt für industrielle Anwendungen nur zwei Alternativen, entweder AGLink oder OPC. Und was da zum Einsatz kommt, entscheide ich nach den Anforderungen an das Projekt. 



			
				Dr.OPC schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist, einen OPC-Client schreibt man in wenigen Zeilen Code (ca. 1 DinA4 Seite), dieser Code funktioniert dann mit allen OPC Servern auf dieser Welt. Das ist wirklich nicht schwierig.



Das gilt vielleicht für das Besch....ne Automation Interface für VB (VB kann eben nicht mit COM-Interfaces handeln), aber als Doktorchen für OPC solltest Du schon wissen, das ein Custom Interface für C, C++ oder Delphi nicht auf einer DIN A4-Seite Platz hat, sondern eher einen dicken Aktenordner reichlich bis zum Platzen füllt 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Juli 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Das kann ich keinem gewerblichem Kunden anbieten, aber natürlich schätze ich die Leistung von Thomas, durch reverse engineering Praktikanten, Studenten und Hobbybastlern eine kostenlose Alternative zu den nicht gerade billigen Kommunikationsbibliotheken anzubieten.



seh Ich nicht so.... Die Grundfunktionalität ist doch bei libnodave ausgiebig getestet und funktionier auch warum kann Ich das niemand anbieten? Die anderen Kommunikationsbibliotheken haben ja ihre Informationen auch nur durch beobachten der Siemens Programme, d.h. wenn was nicht geht kann Ich mich auch nicht darauf verlassen das die anderen das besser lösen können...


----------



## Question_mark (27 Juli 2010)

*Da ist der Trittbrettfahrer*

Hallo,



> seh Ich nicht so



Dann sehe es einfach mal anders : Du machst alles umsonst, aber leider vergebens...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## hjj (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo Mertin,

vielleicht kann ich Dir weiterhelfen, aber erst mal ein paar Fragen zu
Deinem "Equipment":

- Simatic NET -> vorhanden
- Step7 -> ?, Version ?

(wenn Step7 [Normal/Standardversion] vorhanden, dannn ist kein "NCM" nötig, da Step7 das erwähnte NetPro bzw. die Funktionen 'schon' enthält, nochmal bzw. -> NCM ist so'ne Art abgespecktes NetPro)
******************************************************

Um auf eine S7-31x CPU bzw. S7-300 AS zuzugreifen gibt es einige Möglichkeiten, die da (mir bekannten) wären:

! STOP ! : vorher "eins noch..." - zum testen sind kostenlose oder günstige alternative SIEMENS-Produkte, - 1.Wahl, im kommerziellen Einsatz jedoch... 

Nun zu den mir bekannten Möglichkeiten

1.MPI, ups... Du hast doch Ethernet, vergessen wir den Seriellen.....
- wenn doch: LibNoDave, ProDave, oder OPC-Server (den von SIEMENS (natürlich/hoffentlich])

2.Netzwerk (polling...)   ..Netzwerklast > Hoch...
-LibNoDave, - - ISOonTCP
-oder OPC-Server (den von SIEMENS (natürlich/hoffentlich])

3.Netzwerk (non polling, spontan...)   ..Netzwerklast > 'extrem niedrig...'
-FC5, FC6, ...SELBER SCHREIBEN.....(pc-seitig: winsock....)

@MERLIN: einfach x anmailen, versuch dann meine letzten Projekte bzg. des Themas weiterzuleiten.

@Dr.OPC: 
- Deinen 3 Zeilen Code zum Thema OPC-Client bitte posten, genial...
- Mit den Siemens Fachbegriffen, - wie z.B. NetPro... etc.
ist nicht jeder "PLC'er" vertraut..., warum auch ???


Ciao,
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Juli 2010)

> OPC-Server (den von SIEMENS (natürlich/hoffentlich])



Wo liegen denn die Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen OPC-Servern für S7-Steuerungen? Was zeichnet denn den OPC-Server von Siemens besonders aus? Warum soll genau der statt einer Alternativen verwendet werden?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Die anderen Kommunikationsbibliotheken haben ja ihre Informationen auch nur durch beobachten der Siemens Programme, d.h. wenn was nicht geht kann Ich mich auch nicht darauf verlassen das die anderen das besser lösen können...



Es gibt da kleine Unterschiede: Man kann die Übertragung abhorchen und dann die Bytes entsprechend nachprogrammieren (dazu wird ja gerne Siemens-Software und ACCON-AGLink als Vorgabe verwendet ;-)) oder man versucht die hinter der Übertragungssequenz liegende Logik zu verstehen und setzt diese dann um. Und die zweite Variante ist doch eindeutig die bessere, oder nicht? Und neue Anforderungen sind dann schneller umgesetzt und implementiert.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Es gibt da kleine Unterschiede: Man kann die Übertragung abhorchen und dann die Bytes entsprechend nachprogrammieren (dazu wird ja gerne Siemens-Software und ACCON-AGLink als Vorgabe verwendet ;-)) oder man versucht die hinter der Übertragungssequenz liegende Logik zu verstehen und setzt diese dann um. Und die zweite Variante ist doch eindeutig die bessere, oder nicht? Und neue Anforderungen sind dann schneller umgesetzt und implementiert.



Das ist schon klar, aber man kann sich nie sicher sein das man diese auch richtig interpretiert hat (Ich habe das ja auch so für das auslesen der Statusinformationen so gemacht). D.h. Ich kann mich nicht darauf verlassen das ein Problem von einer externen Bibliothek eines Anbieters schneller gelöst wird, als wenn ich z.B. LibNoDave verwenden würde. (Dies soll jetzt keine kritik an eurer Biblithek sein, Ich wollte damit nur klarstellen das man (meiner Meinung nach) libnodave durchaus auch in Endkundenprogrammen einsetzen kann)


----------



## volker (27 Juli 2010)

ich möchte mich jetzt nicht in die diskussion über das für und wieder einmischen.

aber hier mal ein link der mertin weiterhelfen könnte
OPC_Example_with_ProtoolPro



> Beiliegend sind drei Programme.
> Zum einen der ProTool/Pro OPC-Server, zum anderen die OPC-Clients;
> eine Excel-Datei und ein VisualBasic-Programm.
> Bei den Clients ist ein sogenannter Node-Name einzutragen.
> ...


----------



## Dr. OPC (27 Juli 2010)

hjj schrieb:


> 3.Netzwerk (non polling, spontan...)   ..Netzwerklast > 'extrem niedrig...'
> -FC5, FC6, ...SELBER SCHREIBEN.....(pc-seitig: winsock....)



Hinweis: auch hierfür gibt es einen OPC Server (z.B. der von Siemens) der das kann. Es werden einfach die BSEND/BRCV Variablen des OPCServers verwendet. Sobald sich die BRCV Variable in einer aktiven OPC Gruppe befindet, existiert im OPC Server ein Receive-Puffer und die S7 kann senden. Die sogenannten Blockdienste werden (zumindest bei OPC) meist für die Übertragung großer Datenmengen genutzt (bis 64kByte).



> Mit den Siemens Fachbegriffen, - wie z.B. NetPro... etc.
> ist nicht jeder "PLC'er" vertraut..., warum auch ???


Sorry, das hatte ich im "Simatic" Forum vorausgesetzt. Hier die Erklärung: Du hast es ja schon gesagt NCM ist eine "abgespeckte" Variante von Step7 mit der man (nur) PC Stationen konfigurieren kann. Dieses NCM besteht (genauso wie das "richtige" Step7) aus 3 Applikationen: "Manager", "HWKonfig" und "NetPro". Wenn man schon ein "richtiges" Step7 hat wird bei der SimaticNET Installation das NCM nicht mitinstalliert. Nur wenn man SimaticNET alleine auf einen Rechner installiert auf dem es kein Step7 gibt, wird NCM installiert (damit man ein Konfigurationstool hat, um den OPCServer zu konfigurieren). S7-300 oder 400ter kann man damit aber nicht programmieren (ist halt "abgespeckt")



> 3 Zeilen Code zum Thema OPC-Client bitte posten


den gibt es in einem anderen Thread:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=269038&postcount=24


----------

